# Party For 20 People



## CBusOHDawg (Feb 9, 2020)

I’ve been asked to make some Q for a friend’s son’s small graduation party, with someone else doing the sides.  I’ve been told it will be around 20 people. I’m thinking 4-5 racks of baby backs and an 8lb pork butt will be enough. However, I’ve never cooked for anyone other than my own family so I just want to make sure I’m on the right track.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2020)

CBusOHDawg


Think about how many rib pieces the biggest eater in your family eats and then multiply by 20.

I'm no expert but that is what I would do!   As long as someone else is paying for the ribs!

The Pork Butt sounds like it should be enough.

Perhaps someone who caters large events will chime in.

I hope this helps,

John 

 BandCollector


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd imagine you've got more than enough right there, but do you want to chance not having enough chow? I did four racks of BB's and a dozen chicken thighs awhile back for a party of ten, they all ended up taking a doggie bag of ribs home with them. Sides are filling and women eat one or two ribs and call it good, probably eat again when they get home. I'd go with 7-8 racks of BB's just to play it safe, not like it'll break the bank or get thrown out. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 9, 2020)

I’d also do more pork. You get about a 40% - 50% loss. If everyone grabs a 1/3 lbs pork sandwich you run out at person 12.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2020)

Bigger eaters, teens and men...1 rack per 3 people plus 5 oz Pulled Pork. 5 × 20 =100 ÷ 16 = 6.2Lb ÷ .5 = 12.5 pounds Raw Butts needed.
Small eaters, kids and women...1 rack per 4 people plus 4 oz Pulled Pork. 4 × 20 = 80 ÷ 16 = 5Lb ÷ .5 = 10 pounds Raw Butts.
As you can see, your current plan is pretty close. With lots of Sides and Snacks. I think you will be fine with 5 Racks and  maybe find a large, 10 lb, Butt....JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 9, 2020)

I would lean toward the 7 racks of ribs and 2 pork butts.  For portion control purposes, have your meat at the very end of the serving line and instead of hamburger buns, I suggest the Kings Hawaiian rolls.  I like to pre slice them and bake them with a butter topping to shine them up, and just put the trays right back in the bags once they have cooled.  Have a couple of sauces available, red and sweet is more popular, but have some spicy sauce just in case.  Keep the pork moist with warm foil juices, or spray with warm apple juice. I also use a finishing rub on the pulled meat to make the flavor pop.  I generally like to have a bag of the foam to-go boxes stashed (not in plain view until the party breaks up) and this way you get rid of most leftovers. Coleslaw is the traditional topping for PP sandwiches if you want to go that route.


----------



## Mayor (Feb 11, 2020)

Chef Jimmyj nailed it.  What age group is this since you mention graduation.  My teen grandsons can eat a whole rack of Baby Backs each and go back for seconds.  Thirdeye has a great suggestion about small Kings Hawaiian rolls.  Anyway you look at it running out of food is not good and having leftovers is a plus to everyone you give them to.


----------



## forktender (Feb 21, 2020)

CBusOHDawg said:


> I’ve been asked to make some Q for a friend’s son’s small graduation party, with someone else doing the sides.  I’ve been told it will be around 20 people. I’m thinking 4-5 racks of baby backs and an 8lb pork butt will be enough. However, I’ve never cooked for anyone other than my own family so I just want to make sure I’m on the right track.


Is this a joke? Heck I smoke 4 racks of baby backs for my wife and me, we plow through 2 1/2 racks and save the rest for lunches and snacks. I'm a big dude but my wife is a tiny little thing with a big appetite.
In all honesty if I was smoking for 20 people/teens I'd be looking at least 10 racks of B.B's and 10 -15 lbs of butts. But I grew up in a Sicilian family and Grandma and Mom made sure that nobody left the table hungry and everybody went home with leftovers.  Nothing worse than going to a party and having to stop and grab a burger on the way home....NOTHING WORSE!!!


----------

